# java+youtube

## donmateo

Witam,

mam problem z youtube'm. Od dawien dawna zacinają mi się na nim filmiki. Kiedyś mi to nie przeszkadzało bo nie korzystałem, ale teraz zacząłem i bardzo mnie to denerwuje. Próbowałem już kilku maszyn javy:

```
 $ java-config --list-available-vms

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)   Sun JDK 1.5.0.17 [sun-jdk-1.5]

*)   Sun JDK 1.6.0.11 [sun-jdk-1.6]

3)   Sun JRE 1.6.0.11 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]
```

ale przy każdej jest prawie tak samo. Zauważyłem, że przy trzeciej wersji (bin) przycina najmniej. W opcjach przyznawania pamięci mam 'unlimited'. Laptop jest nowy więc nie powinna to być wina sprzętu. Acha i te przycinanie to nie jest klatkowanie obrazu tylko jego zawieszenie, tzn po poruszeniu strony (góra dół) wszystko wraca do normy, a po 10s znów się zamraża. Macie może jakiś pomysł?

EDIT: używam Firefoxa ale na przeglądarce Epiphany jest ten sam problem. Dodam jeszcze, że gdy obraz się tak zamrozi to dźwięk leci dalej (:

----------

## realkrzysiek

A co ma java do Youtube?

Do oglądania filmów potrzebny jest tylko flash player od Adobe zainstalowany jako wtyczka w przeglądarce internetowej.

Ewentualnie może być Gnash choć nie dam łba uciąć, że ten program się do tego nadaje, bo moje doświadczenia z tym programem niestety zakończyły się fiaskiem.

----------

## Paczesiowa

gnash mi lapie tylko dzwiek. swfdec dziala z yt ale jest bardzo prockozerny, yt mi zre 1800 mhz ale jest ogladalne, niestety inne serwisy/fullscreen to juz za duzo. jesli chodzi tylko o yt, to mozna tez znalezc jakis fajny skrypt greasemonkey i ogladac np gecko-playerem, co jest super szybkie.

----------

## donmateo

Dzięki.

Z tą javą to trochę przesadziłem, ale mimo wszystko, po aktualizacji adobe flash do najnowszej wersji dalej się zamraża. Teraz spróbuje z gnash'em, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

EDIT:

z gnash'em jest tak samo. Może troszeczke mniej ale tnie. To jest jakiś globalny problem czy tylko ja tak mam?

EDIT2:

dorzucę emerge --info, może to zła konfiguracja systemu?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-zen3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-zen3-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Jan 2009 01:05:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/tworaz /usr/local/portage/layman/gentopia /usr/local/portage/layman/rbu /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal hdap hdaps iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpg laptop libburn midi mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nptl nptlonly ntfs opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pppd python readline reflection scanner session smp spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS 
```

----------

## MiChaSSs

u mnie z tym youtubem roznie bywa, czasami przycina a czasami nie. A jeszcze z pol roku temu zawsze wszystko chodzilo bardzo plynnie. Moze teraz filmy sa w lepszej jakosci, ale tez nie wydaje mi sie zeby moja maszyna tego nie pociagnela (fakt nie jest to nowka ale 1,6 GHz i 1 GB RAM-u powinno wystarczyc). A moze to wina flash-player-a?

----------

## SlashBeast

flash zapisuje filmiki do /tmp (zawsze, leje na zmienna $TMPDIR), ponoc podmontowanie tmpfs (ramdysku) do /tmp pomaga. (u mnie /tmp jest na tmpfs od bardzo dawna).

----------

## michal1990

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> flash zapisuje filmiki do /tmp
> 
> 

 

Na pewno? Ja np. jak chce zgrac filmik z yt to szukam go w cache mozilli ktory znajduje sie w home.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak odtwarzasz jakis plik leci on do /tmp najpierw.

```
slashbeast@mizore /tmp % ls -l Flash0vcHOK 

-rw------- 1 slashbeast users 1467146 lut  6 12:08 Flash0vcHOK
```

Już pomijam cache samego flv w cachedir.

----------

## mbar

OT: stawiałeś gentoo ze stage 1?

----------

## Belliash

 *mbar wrote:*   

> OT: stawiałeś gentoo ze stage 1?

 

 :Arrow:   jakas nowa teoria że stage1 gorszy?

do autora watku: odpadl YT i zobacz czy i co zuzywa najwiecej zasobow  :Wink: 

----------

## MiChaSSs

hmm, ostatnio dorzucilem do firefox-a plug-in "Adblock Plus" (blokowanie reklam) i wszystko chodzi plynnie (filmiki youtube i inne), jest mniej flash-a ktory pozera lacze + mniejsze obciazenie procka + strony sie szybciej laduja + nie ma upierdliwie zjezdzajacych reklam, polecam  :Wink: 

----------

## donmateo

Przy odpalonym youtube firefox i X zżerają ponad 30% CPU każde. Poza tym firefox zużywa 110mb ramu. Nie wszystkie zasoby zostają zużyte a mimo wszystko odtwarzanie się zamraża. Teraz np zauważyłem że potrafi się zatrzymać tylko jakaś część filmiku (np pasek około 2cm od dołu ekraniku yt)

Dziwna sprawa.

----------

## mbar

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>    jakas nowa teoria że stage1 gorszy?

 

Oczywiście, że nie, sam stawiam zawsze od stage 1. Tylko jak widzę takie kwiatki:

```
default/linux/x86/2008.0
```

```
CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"
```

to mi się słabo robi. Trzeba wiedzieć, czego się używa.

----------

## Paczesiowa

co za problem z default/linux/x86/2008.0 ? a stage1 nie jest glupota? przemergowanie worlda daje to samo przeciez.

----------

## Belliash

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> co za problem z default/linux/x86/2008.0 ? a stage1 nie jest glupota? przemergowanie worlda daje to samo przeciez.

 

A po cholere mam ciagnac cale stage3?

Ja zawsze sciagam stage1, ustawiam/zmieniam/poprawiam pare rzeczy, kompilue toolchain, emerge -e system (tu sie na 99% wylozy - ostatnio man sie nie kompilowal bo nie bylo coreutils), emerge brakuajce pakiety ktore nie przeszly emerge -e system (np ten man), emerge -e world i dopiero instaluje dalej system...

Powracajac do problemu... Moze to problem z polaczeniem internetowym, ze sie przycina? A moze karta graficzna? odswiezanie? konfig? Jestes pewny ze masz tak tylko na YT? Moze mplayer czy inny player tez Ci laguje? :>

Ponad 30% CPU to dosyc malo, nie powinno raczej lagowac, dla porownania:

U mnie na YT firefox porzera w chwili obecnej dokaldnie 91,616MB

Obciazenie procesora przez firefoxa: up to 20%

Obciazenie CPU przez X'y: up to 17%

----------

## mbar

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> co za problem z default/linux/x86/2008.0 ? a stage1 nie jest glupota? przemergowanie worlda daje to samo przeciez.

 

Używam stage1, bo ustawiam inne flagi USE, niż te, co są w stage3. Wychodzi mi szybciej i bez okruchów.

----------

